# I hate being a mom!



## KatVM

Feels good to get that off my chest :(

I use to be on here all the time but haven't in 6 months. I have a 2 year old boy name jacob.

I just quit school last week and my job to move 7 hours away to live with my brother, his gf and there two kids. I am feeling so out of place and the only reason i left and came here is because my boyfriend had turned abusive and i had to press charges against him. I gave up everything i had and now i am stuck being a stay at home mom and i gotta say i hate it! I love my son to pieces but i need to social interaction that comes with going to school and working. On top of that he is going through a stage of throwing and hitting, i cant tell you how many times in the last week i have had a hard book or hard toy whipped at my head or him bash me in the nose.. doesnt matter what i do he keeps doing it. I have tried being understanding and given him extra cuddles and time to adjust but this just is not okay! Daycare here is so over full there is a year wait list so i cant even just put him in daycare and work and the only spots that are available cost 900 a month and wont take child care subsidy and my ex refuses to pay 450 on top of child support for his half of the cost. 


My only option to even get by in going on government assistance or opening up child care in my own home! Neither which will give me any me time! 


How do you stay at home moms stay sane? I feel like im losing my mind everyday and getting depressed. :/


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey I remember you :flower: 
I am so sorry to hear about everything that has been going on, :hugs: and I can totally sympathies with how you are feeling atm! I've had pnd in the past and have suffered long term with depression and anxiety which just makes you feel so isolated and low and just really crazy tbh! I'm probably not the best person to give you answers because honestly I am really struggling myself atm, what I would say though is even though it may be the last thing you want to do.. I would really go speak to your doctor about how you are feeling low trust me they will point you in the right direction , may it be medication to help you through this rough patch or even support from a cpn (I see my cpn regularly and it's such a help! Even if it's just to get things off your chest! And they always have fantastic advice and plans to help support you in any way possible! And trust me when you get yourself in a good place your baby will sense it and in turn may start behaving a bit better (whenever I have a wobble Kian can total tell and his tantrums etc get horrendous! ) and even if he still plays up a bit at least you will feel okay enough to deal with it and put things in place for when he plays up. 

Hope some of that made sense, typing on my mobile and can't see what I've previously written :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Ps. I know this may seem impossible atm because I've been advised so so many times to take up a hobby.. something I really enjoy and something just for me as I am with my son 24/7 haha, at first when I was told that I was like wtf how am I even supposed to find the time to do that because as soon as I put Kian down to bed at night I am so physically and emotionally drained! But trust me it really does help! For me it's arts and crafts because I just love that sort of thing and since starting it has helped me and I've actually started selling some of the things I make, it really does help give you a sense of pride as silly as that sounds :blush: and it helps me relax too, Oh and they extra cash is also a plus! :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Get our and see people! Make friends in the area! They don't even have to be "mummy friends", your son will enjoy dragging your friends around as much as you enjoy a conversation that consists of more than the same 3 words repeated! Despite popular belief, being a stay at home mum doesn't mean that you have to literally stay at home. Stay with child mum would be a much more accurate term. Get out and about :)


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: We all need to say that sometimes :hugs: I definitely feel that way at times xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I have had to take a year out this year with my 2 boys, my oh works 6 days a week full time. To keep me sane I do as others have suggested I get out. 
Monday: baby massage/baby PEEP/sensory snug 10.00-11.30
Tuesday: baby yoga 10-11.30
Wednesday: parent and toddler 10.30-12
Soft play and dinner 3-5
Friday: rhythm & rhyme crafty corner 11.30-12.30

My oldest is 3years 9months and is in pre school 9-1.45
So me and my 4 month old need to stay occupied &#55357;&#56836;

Have a look around for local toddler groups xx


----------

